# New store in Bristol



## Leela89 (Apr 7, 2016)

We just recently moved to the area from Liverpool for my fiancé job & found out today that a new store which we love & have just booked our wedding outfits from in their Liverpool store is opening up this month in Bristol.

They are great but what I thought might be interesting to everyone else is that they have 30% off on their opening week. My fiancé has already told me that we are going when it opens to get him Levi's lol


----------



## Libertad (Apr 7, 2016)

*Adjusts cushions*


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 7, 2016)

do they do tinned pork based products?


----------



## Geri (Apr 7, 2016)

Great. 

More importantly, PHO is coming to Bristol!!!


----------



## steveo87 (Apr 11, 2016)

Buy Levi's what?

If you're going to spam, don't leave it on a cliff hanger!


----------



## bi0boy (Apr 11, 2016)

steveo87 said:


> Buy Levi's what?
> 
> If you're going to spam, don't leave it on a cliff hanger!



Levi's lol, in addition to his tears I presume.


----------



## Leela89 (Apr 11, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> Levi's lol, in addition to his tears I presume.


Levi's as in jeans. My partner has a few already & with 30% off them he is going to buy a few more.


----------



## dessiato (Apr 11, 2016)

Leela89 said:


> Levi's as in jeans. My partner has a few already & with 30% off them he is going to buy a few more.


Ah! Levis! Are they Levi's Levites Levis?


----------



## bi0boy (Apr 11, 2016)

Leela89 said:


> Levi's as in jeans. My partner has a few already & with 30% off them he is going to buy a few more.



They sell them with the bottom of the legs cut off? It would be a bit silly cutting 30% off the top.


----------



## xenon (Apr 11, 2016)

Fascinating stuff 

Levis are shit anyway.


----------



## keybored (Apr 11, 2016)

steveo87 said:


> Buy Levi's what?






dessiato said:


> Ah! Levis! Are they Levi's Levites Levis?




Joke's on you two.


----------



## dessiato (Apr 11, 2016)

keybored said:


> Joke's on you two.


There's no apostrophe on the waist label of mine. It says Levi Strauss


----------



## keybored (Apr 11, 2016)

dessiato said:


> There's no apostrophe on the waist label of mine. It says Levi Strauss


There's no possessive apostrophe between my first name and my surname either.


----------



## keybored (Apr 11, 2016)

By the way, I'd be very wary of spending the rest of my life with someone who is planning to get married in jeans.


----------



## steveo87 (Apr 11, 2016)

Canadian tuxedo?


----------



## Ted Striker (Apr 11, 2016)

Geri said:


> Great.
> 
> More importantly, PHO is coming to Bristol!!!



The pork spring rolls with peanut dip is OFF THE METERS. Its always the main event in the Chicken Bun/Spring Roll combo. Beef in betel leaf(?) also gets a mention if it's payday or a big feast is required


----------



## BlackArab (Apr 20, 2016)

Worst. spam. ever.


----------



## keybored (Apr 20, 2016)

Ted Striker said:


> The pork spring rolls with peanut dip is OFF THE METERS. Its always the main event in the Chicken Bun/Spring Roll combo. Beef in betel leaf(?) also gets a mention if it's payday or a big feast is required





BlackArab said:


> Worst. spam. ever.


Cheers guys, I'll stick to the spring rolls then.


----------

